# Rating Discrepancy



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

My iphone Uber app says I am a 4.83 but when I login to uber.com it says I am 4.62.

Where can I see the ratings individually? I have seen it before, like how many I have gotten.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

I probably ride you if you had a 4.6 rating....I really want uberSelect drivers cause they always have good ratings, nice cars and give good rides


----------



## Schlamie (Jul 14, 2015)

I've got the same thing going on with my rating.

Did you have any luck finding out why?


----------



## Maziyar85 (Sep 29, 2015)

Same here on app 4.70 but on partner account 4.50!!!!!

What's the difference between them?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Maziyar85 said:


> Same here on app 4.70 but on partner account 4.50!!!!!
> 
> What's the difference between them?


It's my experience that the website updates quicker than the app. From what I can tell the app updates twice a day around 11:00 am and pm.


----------



## swimmerbhs (Feb 10, 2016)

*Anthony* (Uber)

Feb 9, 22:17

Hi Lauren,

The feedback and star system is an easy way for riders and drivers to provide feedback for one another.

At the conclusion of a trip, riders can rate their drivers from 1 to 5 stars in their app or through their receipt. Riders are not required to rate their drivers, and sometimes come back and give their feedback a bit later on when they open their app again to request another ride. You also rate your rider at the end of the trip.

For privacy reasons, you won't be able to view a specific rider's trip rating and vice versa (riders will never be able to view your specific rating of them). The ratings you see in your Partner's Dashboard is the rating _you_ gave for the rider, not what the rider gave you.

The rating calculated for you is the average ratings over 500 trips. With a sample size this large, your rating gives an accurate sense of how riders view your service. Also, over 500 trips, no one trip will have a significant impact on your overall rating. So please don't worry about any individual trip rating. Every driver gets an angry rider once in awhile. Instead, I recommend focusing on completing as many 5-star trips as possible.

I put together some other resources that I thought might be helpful to you
If you have any questions about how the rating systems works, I'll be happy to help further.

Best,


----------



## DZ2K (Dec 8, 2015)

The ratings you see in your Partner's Dashboard is the rating _you_ gave for the rider, not what the rider gave you.????

what is it supposed to mean??


----------



## swimmerbhs (Feb 10, 2016)

I have drastically different ratings and that is what the uber representative told me why that was the difference.


----------



## DZ2K (Dec 8, 2015)

I also have different rating
In the Partner App ist say my overall is : 4.86
in the Uber Partner Site it shows 4.74
??


----------



## swimmerbhs (Feb 10, 2016)

My rating of 4.85 on the partner app has been showing for 3 days the same with the ratings being added so I asked because on the dashboard it says 7.67. I gave the last passenger a 4 * so maybe that would make sense I dunno why we would need to know the last riders rating.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

swimmerbhs said:


> My rating of 4.85 on the partner app has been showing for 3 days the same with the ratings being added so I asked because on the dashboard it says 7.67. I gave the last passenger a 4 * so maybe that would make sense I dunno why we would need to know the last riders rating.


The cs rep is wrong, the rating on your dashboard is your most current rating. It seems to update faster than in the app


----------

